# "DARREN BERRECLOTH UND THOMAS VANDERHAM "RULE THE MONSTERPARK""



## Phil Claus (11. August 2004)

"DARREN BERRECLOTH UND THOMAS VANDERHAM "RULE THE MONSTERPARK""

In Marquette, Michigan, fand am letzten Wochenende das "Monster Park Slopestyle Invitational" statt, welches ein neues Kapitel in der Geschichte von Freeriding Wettbewerben schrieb. Ziel des Events war "die Messlatte der Freeride Slopstyle Wettbewerbe nach oben zu setzen," so die Aussage der Veranstalter und Co-Sponsor Race Face Performance Products. Mehr


----------

